# 105 to Rival 1



## burobaaje (Aug 1, 2010)

I want to upgrade my Spez Tricross from worn out 105 to Sram Rival 1. Is the Rival 1 22 rear shifter the same as the Rival 22 rear shifter? I would assume it is. I find a lot of sets for Rival 22, but I don't need the shifting for a FD. If price is right can just use the brake function. Or buy them both separately.


----------



## bikerector (Oct 31, 2012)

They are not the same. Rival 1 has the x-horizon technology that's supposed to help with 1x shifitng and it also has a clutch. Rival 1 can also accept larger cassettes, as stated on their site, but this could simply be due to the absence of the front shifting the 1x system doesn't need to take up that extra chain.


----------

